# Comcast Internet Seasonal / Vacation Option



## mbressman (Jan 4, 2009)

All,

I was hoping some of you could offer some help here. We have a second residence that we purchased about 2 years ago. Back in late 2007, we decided that we were paying way too much for internet and cable for a residence that we weren't at that much (we didn't get any phone service). We called up Comcast and negotiated a reduction in our package that (according to them at the time) would allow us basic TV and basic Internet for only around $30/month (including taxes). This is what we've now been paying for over a year and what we've been receiving. Two days ago, we went down there and had no Internet. After spending half the day calling up different people, the story we're getting from Comcast is that the reduced Internet we signed up for was actually a seasonal/vacation package that simply prevents the account from closing and allows us access to comcast email addresses (which we don't use), but doesn't provide internet service. Of course, the fact that we've had internet service for over a year at this rate - they simply are calling that a "mistake."

It is very annoying and absolutely ridiculous that Comcast would make an arrangement with us (even if the representative made it in error - we acted in good faith), and then accept our money for over a year and provide service for over a year, and now tell us that it was all a big mistake.

Further, on our bill for the past year, under Internet service, it doesn't say seasonal package or vacation package or anything like that - it simply says "Performance Promotion" for $10.

Can anyone offer any help. Right now they are saying we need to up our internet package to a higher one (an additional $20/month) so that we can have Internet service. Has anyone else gone on the vacation/seasonal package? If so, what does it say on your bill? Maybe if it says something different, I can point out to Comcast that we weren't actually on the seasonal/vacation package, but rather on a specially negotiated package for a reduction in rate since we didn't use the residence that much.

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!

- Marc


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The only people that can help with this issue is Comcast. Personally, I've never heard of that package, and I don't find it anywhere on the Comcast site.


----------



## surfwba (Aug 25, 2009)

What beach is your beach house located at?


----------

